# can you sublimate on these poly bags?



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

Can you use sublimation to print on theses poly bags? Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

can't tell from the listing, but I doubt it. To sublimate, the item must be polyester or polymer coating and *be able to take heat at 400F.*


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

no you can not


----------

